# Lymphomic Cancer or Cancer of the Lymph Nodes



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

My brother's girlfriend has lymphomic cancer. Right now she is not treating it for a variety of reasons that I don't have time to go into. Any thoughts on what she can do for natural remedies? 

Thanks for any help you might be able to give! Even the most basic of information would be appreciated!

Carrie in SD


----------



## cowkeeper (Feb 17, 2007)

Look into the diet developed by the late Dr Johanna Budwig. There is a yahoo group FlaxSeedOil2 that has all the information you need in the files.


----------



## Jeff54321 (Jan 26, 2005)

The Kushi Institute and The Gerson Institute come to mind.


----------



## Intrigue (Jun 11, 2008)

Personally, I don't think any so-called "Natural Remedies" are worth a hoot when it comes to cancer. Sure, there are a lot of books written on alternative treatments but most of this is just bunk.....aimed at grabbing the last dollar from people suffering and looking to grasp any straw of hope. Same goes for all these "clinics". 

Now, I know that proponents of the natural cure say that these clinics (and natural remedies) only see the 'terminal' cases and if the cancer is caught early enuff, the natural cures work great. To this I say PHOOEY!

Lymphoma (Hodgkins or non-Hodgkins) is a very serious cancer. Don't treat it and you will die. Can't get any more serious than that.


----------



## Jeff54321 (Jan 26, 2005)

Intrigue said:


> Personally, I don't think any so-called "Natural Remedies" are worth a hoot when it comes to cancer. Sure, there are a lot of books written on alternative treatments but most of this is just bunk.....aimed at grabbing the last dollar from people suffering and looking to grasp any straw of hope. Same goes for all these "clinics".
> 
> Now, I know that proponents of the natural cure say that these clinics (and natural remedies) only see the 'terminal' cases and if the cancer is caught early enuff, the natural cures work great. To this I say PHOOEY!
> 
> Lymphoma (Hodgkins or non-Hodgkins) is a very serious cancer. Don't treat it and you will die. Can't get any more serious than that.


I have a friend of 25+ years who would srongly disagree with you after surviving Lymphoma and AVOIDING modern medical treatment. I also have a sister in law who survived Leukemia without modern medical interference. There are countless others. 

I might also suggest that you temper your extremely negative opinion towards alternative health treatments as you are posting on an alternative health forum.

Your very positive opinions towards modern medicine would, I am quite certain, be appreciated on many other forums. I find them rather offensive here.

Jeff


----------



## Intrigue (Jun 11, 2008)

For your information....I have a PhD in a science discipline so I think I know a little about what I write. And that's without reading up on Google. I am also an author or co-author of over 60 research papers and have been employed in the field of medical research microbiology since I retired two years ago at the age of 55. I have 5 university degrees in the fields of chemistry and microbiology (including the PhD). I have been a guest lecturer at three universities.

So I think I deserve some respect for the opinions I voice. 

I am not opposed to alternative medicines. But what I am opposed to is some of the scams that pose as viable treatment alternatives. Treatments that are neither scientifically supported, either by sound scientific principle, or by scuplulous research testing ( such as double blind cross-over studies).

If somebody thinks I am being harsh in my judgements.....so be it. But when it comes to cancer treatments we are talking life and death, and that is a very serious topic indeed.

Everyone has anecdotal information about people that have survived cancer with alternative treatments. The fact is that some people will survive, with or without these treatments. There are spontaneous remissions and even spontaneous cures and that does not mean they should be attributed to any alternative treatment. It may very well be that a small percentage of patients will respond favourably to some off-beat treatment, but nobody can really tell because most of these treatments have not been statistically researched. In the very few cases where an alternative treatment had been researched, invariably, it was shown that such treatment was statistically no better than no treatment at all. Or, at the very best, only slightly marginally better.

Bottomline, does a person really want to gamble their life on a treatment that MAY give them a 2 or 3% chance of survival, rathur than a proper medical treatment that may give them a 30 or 50% chance of survival.

A typical example is someone suggested treatments according to Dr Johanna Budwig. Here is a case of a doctor claiming 5 Nobel nominations. This, despite the fact that Nobel nominations are kept secret for 50 years and even if she was nominated, there are literally thousands of nominations in any given year for the field of medicine. That alone leads one to be skeptical. Secondly, the treatment consists of Omega oils along with a few other goodies and rules. No information is given regarding expected survival rates. Yet anecdotal stories are offered as proof of the treatment's effectiveness. So what do we really know. Do we know that if 1000 patients came to the good doctor for treatment, 1000 of them would survive, or even 100 would survive. We know nothing, yet such treatment is submitted as a viable alternative to patients whose life is literally on the balance beam.

Alternative treatments are great for simple little things like cuts, skin rashes, warts, colds, aches and pains. Those situations, even if the treatment is useless, no real damage is done.

But let's get real here. When someones LIFE is at stake, and treatments that are suggested should at least be effective and not just googled alternatives.


----------



## Jeff54321 (Jan 26, 2005)

I repeat;

I might also suggest that you temper your extremely negative opinion towards alternative health treatments as you are posting on an alternative health forum.

Your very positive opinions towards modern medicine would, I am quite certain, be appreciated on many other forums. I find them rather offensive here.

Jeff


----------



## cowkeeper (Feb 17, 2007)

Intrigue, It doesnt matter how many letter one has after ones' name. Your comments about Dr Johanna Budwig and her protocol make it obvious you have done nothing more than a cursory Google search yourself. Her protocol is so much more than "some omega oils along with a few other goodies and rules". Also, there is no profit motive here. A motivated person can put this protocol to work without spending thousands of dollars or leaving home. The successes speak for themselves. The same cannot be said for chemotherapy or radio therapy, which I believe will be looked upon in the future as modern witchcraft, just as we now regard remedies that were standard in their day - such as bloodletting, mercury and arsenic medicines.
I do not have cancer, but in the course of researching other natural remedies several years ago I learned of the Budwig protocol. I have read everything available on the protocol since then. I have no doubt that if I were ever to be faced with a cancer, it is the method I would use.
A PhD researcher and lecturer should remember above all, that no progress can be made with a closed mind. Do not make the automatic assumption that all "alternative" cancer cures are peddled by snake oil salesmen. Do some proper research on Dr Johanna Budwig. Her protocol is based on "sound scientific principal".


----------



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

Intrigue said:


> For your information....I have a PhD in a science discipline so I think I know a little about what I write. And that's without reading up on Google. I am also an author or co-author of over 60 research papers and have been employed in the field of medical research microbiology since I retired two years ago at the age of 55. I have 5 university degrees in the fields of chemistry and microbiology (including the PhD). I have been a guest lecturer at three universities.
> 
> So I think I deserve some respect for the opinions I voice.
> 
> ...



I would respectfully ask that you not post any more on this thread unless you have something positive to contribute. This is a very stressfull time for my family and your comments are not needed or appreciated. Yes, cancer can be deadly. The person in question is an adult and she is free to treat this condition as she sees fit. As you don't know the whole story, you have made a lot of assumuptions. I have never said that she is not going to seek traditional medical treatsments only that I need info on the alternatives. So please, do not comment anymore. I don't care how many degrees you have. I have seen alternative medicine work first on two people quite close to me and a third who was a neighbor. It is not always the complete answer but many times can compliment traditional medicine.

THANK YOU to all who have given me things to look up! I am currently working close to 90 hrs a week and just don't have a lot of energy to do random searches.

Carrie in SD


----------



## gypsymama (Feb 22, 2006)

Have you considered Essiac tea? It is good for the immune system and may help clear the lymphatic system. There is a recipe listed at theherbs.info

Mountainroseherbs.com has the herbal ingredients.


----------



## benevolance (Aug 10, 2008)

A lot of work and study has gone into the ph of your body and whether changing the PH can inhibit or eliminate cancer cell growth.. Even the Medical research field and drug companies have thought promise in this area...So it is not all well wishing and bunk for those that are nay sayers to alternative medicine.

I suggest researching products that make your body alkaline...

Best of luck let us know how you make out


----------



## Traci Ann (Jun 27, 2005)

I second the Essiac. I am getting the ingredents togeather to make some for my grandma who is dying of cancer and wishes no further med treatment.


----------



## FUNKY PIONEER (Sep 20, 2005)

Intrigue said:


> Personally, I don't think any so-called "Natural Remedies" are worth a hoot when it comes to cancer. Sure, there are a lot of books written on alternative treatments but most of this is just bunk.....aimed at grabbing the last dollar from people suffering and looking to grasp any straw of hope. Same goes for all these "clinics".
> 
> Now, I know that proponents of the natural cure say that these clinics (and natural remedies) only see the 'terminal' cases and if the cancer is caught early enough, the natural cures work great. To this I say PHOOEY!
> 
> Lymphoma (Hodgkins or non-Hodgkins) is a very serious cancer. Don't treat it and you will die. Can't get any more serious than that.


 You know a doctor from the Mayo clinic once told me the point of Chemo was to kill the cancer before the chemo killed you.

Silly, my dad is a naturopathic medical doctor(yes he could prescribe chemo if he wanted) He has cured so many cancer patients that were told they were going to die, you know what he charges a visit? $125 What do you want to bet that an oncologist charges more than that? How much do you think those chemo treatments cost? There ain't free thats for sure. I'm pretty sure I know whose fleecing people for money, and it isn't those pushing natural treatments.

If its matasticized theres not much you can do. If not theres so much you can do. First change the diet, No sugar of any kind, including breads. Essiac tea, Kombucha, mushroom extracts are good places to start. You friend is probably going to need some IV therapy too. HIgh doses of vitamin C. I'll see if I can get my dad's cancer protocols to email you if you want.

My dad told me something he told a patient yesterday, He said we trust in God to heal us and through him with his help we can be healed. 


Don't forget that God knew what he was doing when he created this earth and he gave us ways to heal ourselves. Modern medicine is great for emergencies and necessary surgeries, but they have not a good track record of healing. I can not for the life of me understand why a doctor who believes in God, looks to mans medicine to cure diseases, when God gave us the cures.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Just for the record, my consultation only with a gyno onco in January was $300 and he never examined me. He looked at my path reports and gave me his advice - which I did not take.


----------



## Traci Ann (Jun 27, 2005)

Another thought I just had was in regards to a book I read last year. It was called Cancer salves. Not a cheap book, but VERY worth it!


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

FYI, there is a new set of rules at the top of forum that is listed as a sticky to prevent such disrespect from posts like that of Intrigue. It won't be happening again. 

I would ask that any time you see a post like those, please report the post so we can take care of it. You can report the post by clicking the icon next to the offending post. When you put your cursor over it it says "report post".

The icon is the one that looks like a exclamation mark inside a yellow and white triangle. Like this:


----------



## Rondah (Apr 1, 2008)

I saw a program on discovery health (With Doctor Oz) where infertile men were put on a diet program (after all else failed) and most of them became fertile as a result of the program. 
One of the main things I got from the program is that you want to flood your system with the right (raw) fruits and vegetables (I got a vitamix blender so that I could consume more raw vegies than I might otherwise be able to eat) and good old fashioned water. I would also suggest high amounts of vitamin and mineral supplements, and of course getting rid of every single unhealthy food/drink item from the diet. 
This link might be helpful:
http://www.cancure.org/cancer_fighting_foods.htm

Best of luck and prayers to your brother's girlfriend.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

You know Rhonda, that makes sense. If we ingest things that were never meant to be put in our bodies in the first place (to say nothing of the masses amounts of junk we ingest), it only makes sense that we would be poisoning ourselves and allowing diseased to overtake the good cells. 

I'm also not at all convinced that the majority of disease problems are environmental (as most doctors would like us to think); rather it is how our bodies respond to what's been put into them. It explains why two people, living exactly the same lifestyles, get cancer when the other one doesn't; instead they develop an entirely different disease, and at an entirely different time in their life.


----------



## Rondah (Apr 1, 2008)

Karen, yup, I also saw on the news, that 1/5 of all cancer in the whole world, is diagnosed in Americans. We are a tiny fraction of the total world population, yet we have 1/5 of all cancer cases here. China for one example is WAY more polluted than we are, and they don't have anywhere near as much cancer per capita. This tells me that cancer is largely a result of the things we put in our bodies. 
It's shocking when you look at the average packaged food and read the ingredients. Most of the things in our food don't even sound like food  
It's little wonder we are all getting so sick  
Even if diet and supplements alone don't totally solve every problem, it certainly can't hurt to be giving your body the help it needs, to heal.


----------

